# Anyone having treatment in Hull?



## Nettie (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi all

I was referred to Hull after TTC for 7 years.  After all the tests we are unexplained.  At my last appointment they were already talking about IVF because of my age (34 is apparently old) and I have to see the consultant again in August to discuss things further.

So I was wondering has anyone had or know anyone thats been treated in Hull and what was their views?


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi ya nettie

i didn't have tx at hull but my dh worked with someone that did and his wife fell pg with twin girls first ivf cycle, he obviously didn't have a bad word to say about them  

good luck

pam xx


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi Nettie,
Yes I go to the Hull fertility clinic
Haven't had any treatment yet as such but have had the investigations
Like you I have been refered for IVF- which is a 6 month wait I belive.

How are you finding things?
Pi  XXXX


----------



## Nettie (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi saphy75

Thats the second couple that I know off that have had treatment in Hull and both have had twins!  Now that would be really nice but I wouldn't want to be greedy It would be lovely just to have one.
At the moment I have a puppy which I do treat as my baby people think I'm crackers   But I'm starting to think they are right!

Hi Pi30

Its nice to know that someone else is going to the same place.  

So far I have found them great.  We have had all the tests which are all clear and fine and are just waiting to go back on August 10th.  
Last time we went we saw a lady registrar and she explained the test results to us and requested the hycosy to check my tubes but she did say that because of our ages (me 34 DH 40) they wouldn't put me on drugs and see what happens for 6 months they would go straight to IVF.  I asked about IUI and she said no IVF so I'm kind of hoping that in August they are thinking the same way again.  I'm just keeping my fingars crossed.  

What about you how are you finding them?  Have you finished all the tests?


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hiya nettie 

i just thought i would post to you and say 
i have had treatment at the Hull ivf unit 
the nurses and consultants are lovely there 

i am currently 18wks preg with one darling 
it has taken us a long time to get here 7 years this was my 4th cycle 

i wish you lots & lots of luck for any future treatment you have and hope you get a much deserved   
luv vee xxxxx


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi All

the only problem so far is that each time I go to the clinic, I see someone new.

I find it all quite emotional and its hard to build up trust or feel that you are being listened to when you never see the same doc twice.

Congrate Vee Bee on your pregnancy- there is some light at the end of the tunnel then!!!!

Pi XX


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hiya pi 
i can understand your concern regarding seeing the same docs 
i ended out asking to speak or see one consultant prof killick he is excellent 
and very much on your wave length 

and when calling the clinic i liked to speak to karen one of the receptionists she never kept you waiting and dealt with your queries 

denise one of the nurses is excellent too very understsnding and proffesional 
 good luck for aug 
luv vee xxxxxxxx


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks vee bee
I have met Prof Killick once already- your right he was lovely.

Next time I go I'm going to be brave and point out the inconsistancies- and ask to see the same doc.

Due back there in 3 weeks- got a blood test this week.....again.

Any ideas about the IVF waiting time at the mo?

Love Pi XX


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

hi there Nettie


i'm currently having ivf at hull i'm on my 2ww i found them excellent.  I have seen all the nurses at one point but each of them made us feel special i certainly don't feel i have suffered because i don't see the same one they all call me by name when i walk in the door the only problem i have is parking at the hospital - nightmare lol.

I am also under professor killick he is such a sweetheart and so down to earth i only saw him at my consultation and he did my et.  The nurses Maxine, Dawn, Denise and Audrey did everything else i must admit every scan i had was with someone different but it was always one of those 4 who saw me with my results, I cannot fault them in any way.

fingers crossed i get a bfp next week to add to the successes.  if you want to send me a msg you can its nice to talk to someone else there


love

Sam

xxxx


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hiya girls 
i am not too sure on the waiting list now pi
it was 3 years ago when i got called up they said to me it would be a 4 year waiting list but i was only waiting about 6 months  
i know a few others having treatment at hull and havent had to wait the full waiytng time 
i hope its your turn very soon 

hiya sam
wishing you lots and lots of luck for next week    i have everything crossed for you 

i only really saw denise & maxine at the clinic you get so attached to people 
maxine cried when i got a bfp lol bless her 

wishing you all lots of luck 
luv vee xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

thank you vee

hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy


love 

sam


----------



## Nettie (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi all,
Sorry I didn't reply over the weekend I had a few computer problems anyway back on now.

Sambaz - good luck with your 2ww I will keep my everything crossed for you.  How you coping? I bet these 2 weeks feel like 2 years.

Veebee - Congratulations, I'm so pleased for you, bet your on  .  Did you have all the 4 goes on the NHS or did you have to go private?  I'm tempted to ring the PCT to see how many attempts you can have just in case I need to start saving more pennies.

Pi - good luck with your blood tests.  I know when you make the appointments you can ask to see Prof Killick but I think most people do that.  I'm not really bothered who I see as long as they are all on the same wave length.  I too had heard that the waiting list is only 6 months which is quite good.  Keep me informed how things go in 3 weeks.

I feel in limbo at the moment, I don't like not knowing I will feel better after the August appointment as then I hopefully will now where I stand.  Its not knowing whether they are going to put me on the drugs for 6 months or the IVF list.  I've only got 6 weeks to wait and I have plenty of cupboards to tidy out a home.  Could be time for a clear out!


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

thanks nettie its not too bad at the moment only problem is i know a week from now i will know either way and that is scary.

Good luck for your appointment


keep us informed

Sam


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hiya nettie 

at hull we wre lucky we get 2 goes at IVF/ICSI on the NHS 
and i am sure this is still on i would check with the unit next time you go 

my first cycle was cancelled due to not responding to the meds 
but they agreed as i didnt have EC i would still get 2 goes on the nhs 

so i have had my 2 on the nhs hich both ended in a  neg- result 
and i had eggs froze from both of these cycles 

which i later went on to have FET last year in the april ,which we had to pay for ourselfes
i got a pos+ result but sadly had an earlie m/c 

then i had a full cycle this march which we paid for and got a pos+ result 

we had to have a year inbetween cycles to save up the money 

good luck to all 
luv vee xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nettie (Mar 24, 2005)

Vee Bee - Thanks for the info - will start saving the pennies - just incase.

Pi - Good luck with the blood tests 

Sambaz - How you doing - only a few more days than you can test - don't give up hope.  I'm keeping everything crossed for you (excepted my legs its   time).


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi all thanks for your advice.

I am feeling much calmer and rational this week- had my blood test done today- nurse was fab- really friendly.

Got my next appointment with the doctor in 3 weeks. Wishing you all the luck in the world 

BTW thanks for the info about 2 IVF attempts - didn't know that


Pi


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

Hi Nettie

at  

2ww is driving me    started brownish spotting on monday with usual period pains so was absolutely gutted thinking it had failed.

AF not arrived as yet, still light spotting  and pains not as bad, usually they get worse so bit more hopeful i remember i had this brown spotting before when i was preg with my daughter but before i knew and was convinced then that   was on her way.

I am tempted to do my test on sunday instead of monday as i will be able to deal with a -ve result better if i'm not working. It will be day 17 on sunday so it should be reliable.

  to all the hull girlies 


love

Sam

xx


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

morning girls 

 is coming today i think, brown spotting turned to red last night and after the -ve yesterday i think i can safely say its over. cried so much last night blaming my stupid body for not working properly and wondering why everything was going ok till i got hold of them.  Bit more rational this morning and realise i did everything i could and there was probably something that went wrong while they were developing but it still hurts.  So much for pineapple lol.

Spotting overnight was brown again   but is a bit of both this morning so am expecting to come on any minute.

oh well hopefully will be able to go again as soon as clinic will let us, i think we will feel better knowing its not the end and we are getting back on the rollercoaster.  Still have to do my official test on mon morning and ring clinic but at least i will have dealt with the emotions by then and wont bawl down the phone.  There is one thing at least i am bang on 2 weeks from et if i come on today.


good luck to you  

love

Sam

XXX


----------



## Nettie (Mar 24, 2005)

Morning Sam.

I'm so sorry but don't give up all hope until Monday.  My mum had AF every month while she carried me and I still clung on in there.(but that could explain a lot of things  )

Are you at work today? Sometimes I don't no whether that better or not.  You can keep yourself busy at work so you don't think about it or you can sit at home have a good cry, scream, bang and fling  eat chocolate and veg out on the sofa infront of the TV. 

Don't worry about bawling down the phone - they be used to it.

I've been drinking the pineapple was well - I even make DH drink it. Every morning he has a glass to feed his 'boys' and I have a glass for the 'incubator' but when AF puts in an appearance stuff the pineapple she demands chips and chocolate washed down with wine.

Sam I'm sending you loads of   and 

Hang in there - keep us informed

Nettie


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

ohhhhhhhhhhh no sam    
i am so sorry to read about your spotting 
but i am holding on until monday for you hun 

its so awfull when u get a neg as you always blame your body 
and think just what if !!!!!

i am thinking about you and good luck for you official date on monday 

luv vee xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

bad news girls   for me.

hope you get better results hopefully we wont be long before we are back on the rollercoaster again.

love

Sam

xxx


----------



## Nettie (Mar 24, 2005)

Sam 

I'm so sorry


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

i am so sorry to read your post sam
 
luv vee xxxxx


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

hi girls 

i just found out i can start again in a couple of cycles so should be early september for me again.

Pi and Nettie - good luck with your appointments or have you already had them?


love

Sam

XX


----------



## Nettie (Mar 24, 2005)

Sam 

Thats really good news,  Fingers crossed for you.

My appointment is on 10th August so just waiting now.  I will let you know how it goes.

Can you tell me know what blood tests you needed before your treatment and how long did they take. I'm been inpatient now, been having a bad few days but trying to be positive.

Good luck Sam

Nettie


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

hi all
wondering if you are still out there-so thought that i would bump this up

Had my appointment with the doc earlier this week- now on IVF list and due to start in April next year. 
Hows everyone else doing
Pi XXX


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

hi girls

nettie - i had an extra test (chromosone one) because we were going for egg share, but i was tested for hiv, hep B (i think), quite a few others as well but only 1 needle they kept changing the the little bottle about 5 times.  I had a fsh test done on day 3 of my cycle. The blood tests were back within a couple of weeks just had to wait about 3 months for the chromosone one to come back .  Good luck for the 10th - let me know how you get on.  I felt exactly the same as you we seemed to be getting nowhere fast waiting and it was driving me   but as soon as i got started d/r i don't know where the time went we seemed to all of a sudden be arranging e/c and on the 2ww.

Pi - thanks for bumping this up it's nice to chat to people who arn't having treatment elsewhere seems more special somehow.  How did your appointment go? Not to long to wait , but i know it will feel like forever.  Did you have all your bloods taken or are they doing that in April?


Good luck to you both we ought to organise a hull girls meet sometime 



love

Sam

XX


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

whats the chromosone business about then sam.
My appointment went well. Saw a lovely american chinese doctor- she was great.

She said that i need my bloods tested every month- they ares till not sure whats going on with me!!!!
They might put me on clomid- will find out in a few months time- seems ever such a long wait- but I should be grateful really- some IVF Units have 2 year waiting lists.
let us know how things are going!!!
Pixx


----------



## Nettie (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi girls

Pi, thats the lady I saw, shes really nice, I kind of hope I get to see her again on the 10th as she seemed on my wave length.  Are they thinking of putting you on clomid while your on the IVF waiting list?  April does seem a long way away but it will fly past especially if they are still looking into things in the meantime.

I've just had my phone call about my sinus op and its on the 13th August, so I've got to keep away from DH so no    .  My doctor recommended that I use paracetamol so I don't get pregnant before op.  I must of looked at him strange and he said you place it between your knees and squeeze.  Made me giggle anyway. Mind you I'm gonna have black eyes and a broken nose so I don't think DH will find me as attractive!

A month off TTC for the first time in 7 nearly 8 years don't know what we are gonna do.  
Might have to buy some condoms now theres a first!

Well Two weeks at work then two weeks off sick, then 6 weeks at work then 2 weeks off on holiday so that takes me up to end of October wow time does fly!

Sam - meeting up sounds great to me but can we wait until the bruising has gone from my op.  Don't want to scare you all!

It looks like its systems go for us all.  Maybe its our turns now  

Nettie


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

the chromosone check is because we are egg sharing they have to make sure there is no chromosome abnormality that could be passed on to the recipients child should their treatment work.

i didn't see the doc you are talking about. must be new.

paracetamol lol that made me laugh got visions of the tablets flying off all over don't get the capsules they are all slippery lol



love

Sam

xx


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hiya girls 
i was wondering how you were all getting on  

things are going great for you all wont be long till you are cycling 
i wish you all lots of luck and hope and prey its your turn next :bfp:

i had the chromosone tests done too , took 3 months to come back  
waiting is the hardest part isnt it 

are any of you thinking of having accupuncture along side your treatments 
i highly reccomend it makes you so relaxed 
i put this down to getting my bfp as i didnt have it on any of my cycles except the last one 
i felt soooooooooooo different very calm relaxed and even tok tummy pains away 
i can reccomend i good lady if your interested 

good luck to all 
luv vee xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nettie (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi Vee 

How you doing?

I had my first reflexology on Saturday which went well.  I had thought about Acupuncture and am seriously considering but I'm abit nervous so if you could recommend someone I would be grateful

I'll try anything to relax and calm me since I can't  anymore.

Nettie xxx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hiya ladies

Hope you don't mind me popping in... Just wanted to say that although my treatment finished 18 months ago now, we found the staff at the Hull IVF Unit an absolute god-send. They were brilliant. Every single member of the team were like a second family and I couldn't fault their complete support. They were the people who really looked after me, and for that I will be eternally grateful. 

Prof Killick was (and probably still is!) a very lovely kind man, who's honesty with us, I will always feel thankful for.

No regrets at all from me, and if I had the chance to have my time again there, I would without hesitation.

Best of luck to all of you. You are in the best hands!!


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

hi nettie

who did you go for your reflexology?  i am training to be a reflexologist and know quite a few of them.

i've not had acupuncture i'm too much of a wimp i'm bad enough when i have reflexology lol.

how painful is it vee?


love

Sam

XX


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hiya girls 

i have sent you a pm nettie on the accupuncturist   hope you find it usefull 

hiya sam 
accupuncture isnt painfull at all its sooooooo relaxing 
some points make u jump a little but dosnt hurt hun 
hope you decide to pluck up the courage soon 

luv vee xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nettie (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi Girls

Sam - if you need anyones feet to train on your more then welcome  I've been using a lady in Cottingham.  Do you have to wait until you have finished this cycle before you start your IVF?  

Vee - Cheers for the number I'll think about booking after my nose op.

Hi to everyone else.

Just to let you know that I'm on serious count down till Wednesday and dreading my nose op on Saturday.  Works really busy and I don't know whether I'm coming or going but to be honest I'm tempted to go.

bye for now

Nettie xxx


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

hi girls

Nettie - is it Pam Robinson you see? if it is she is my tutor.   for wed and saturday

Vee - What is the name of your accupuncturist? i might give it a go.


love

Sam
xx


----------



## Nettie (Mar 24, 2005)

Hiya


Sam its The Healing Hut in Cottingham I can't remember her name I'm terrible with names. How far down the line are you with your training.  Bet your enjoying it.  Its something I wished I could do but I don't seem to find the time, maybe one day.

Nettie


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

hiya girls
any chance you could recommend an acupuncture therapist to me too.

I dont have another appointment until January- other than bloods every month.

Take care all
Pi


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hiya pi 

i have sent you a pm 
with a number hope you find it usefull 

luv vee xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

hi  

vee -  cheers for the number

Nettie - don't think it is my tutor then i think she trades under her name.  i only started in june and my exam is next june eeeek it's really interesting but so much to it i need to know all about anatomy and things. i also do reiki dh thinks i am turning into a   .  the more feet i can get my hands on the better lol.

i got to wait till i start this month so the can match me up with a recipient and hand the money over    and will start the following cycle so hopefully beginning of sept if my AF ever comes lol (5 days late but think its on its way).

good luck today 

love 

Sam

xx


----------



## Nettie (Mar 24, 2005)

Hiya all

Well its D Day for me my appointment with consultant is 2pm today I'm so excited and nervous as I don;t know what to expect.  I hope they will discuss the Hycosy results and put me straight on the list even better if they could give me a rough idea of when.

I have loads of questions going round in my head like, while waiting should I be put on the drugs and give those a try, Do we try IUI while waiting. I'm going on holiday in October if we do want to try IUI / Drugs will it have to wait until after that.  I could go on and on.  Patience is not my strong point  I want it now,  

I've only got 5.5 hours to wait and loads of work to do but I can't seem to concentrate my heads so full of Fertility stuff theres no room for work.

Sam - Handing over the money ouch! don't know what would be more painful the treatment or the dent in bank balance!

Will post later, I best try and do some work since I'm off for the next two weeks.

Nettie  xxx


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi Nettie, best of Luck- do let us know how you get on
Will have everything crossed fro you.

Not being able to concentrate at work seems preetty normal to be - I have been just the same prior to appointments.
See ya
Pi


----------



## Nettie (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi Girls 

I'm back.  We saw Prof Killock

Were being put on the list now and are looking at about 1 years wait. 

Had the bloods done and DH has to go for another SA test at the IVF clinic.  Did manage to talk him into giving me 3 months worth of Clomid.

Its a step in the right direction and I've got my sisters wedding in 44 weeks (as she keeps reminding me) to look forward to so that will pass the time away.

Ah well 11 days (ish) until I start clomid then I can have a real excuse for been a b*tch to DH.

Nettie xxx


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

hi nettie

Good news then, Prof Killick is lovely, a year will fly by i'm sure, at least you will be able to have a good   at your sisters wedding before you have to behave  .  I know what you mean about not being patient tho i'm a nightmare too lol

dent in bank balance is definately worse ivf is a breeze thats why we are egg sharing we pay £853 a cycle as opposed to about £3000 so its not too bad i suppose.

well i finally started today so i'm only one cycle away from starting again ( hopefully -  we was on hols last week and spent most of the cycle money - woops - figured we deserved a good one after our -ve result.)

well hope your op goes well on sat nettie


love 
Sam

xx


----------



## Nettie (Mar 24, 2005)

Hiya Sam

Your post has just given me ideas!  We were talking last night about the costs of IVF and it didn't enter my head about egg share!

Do you know if there is any restrictions on it ie can you do it on your first cycle?

they know I already ovulate each month and my hormones are all ok etc.

Its something for me to ask Prof Killick in November once I've had the 3 months clomid!

My sisters wedding is in Mexico and its just the 2 of them going but they did say that if other people want to go they can stay at another hotel but go to their wedding.  I haven't committed us to going yet as I was waiting to see. They are having a reception here afterwards so that will be good if we don't go to mexico.

Well just got to get Saturday over with and wait for   to arrive and start clomid.

We spend so much time wishing cycles away so we get closer to treatment!

It sounds like your going to be having a quite month staying in.

Just realised I'm rambling so I best get on with work

Nettie xxx


----------



## Nettie (Mar 24, 2005)

Just rang the IVF clinic and we have to ring back tomorrow after they have found my notes for an appointment to go in and discuss eggshare.

Only problem is my age I'll be 35 in January and I know theres an age limit which I think is either 35 or 36.  
Just going onto HFTA website to check it out.

Nettie xxx


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

hi nettie

yes you can do it on your 1st cycle i did.  just dug out my stuff from the unit and it says less than 36 years of age so you have at least a year. You might be able to have the tests now you need a couple of extra ones to egg share the chromosone one takes up to 12 weeks to come back but at least you could have it started.  Just check that it won't affect your place on the nhs list.  it might mean you can have a go sooner than a year or if your nhs cycle doesn't work (finger crossed it does) its definately an option to consider.

As far as your treatment is concerned it exactly the same as normal you just have less eggs to play with but at the end of the day you only need one, its the clinic who have to coincide your cycle and the recipients. if you want to ring me i can explain better just pm me and i'll let you have my number.  For some reason the clinic don't ever mention egg share it was only because i mentioned it at the end of my consultation it was never offered to us as an option they are desparate for eggs too.


love

Sam

Xx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Sorry to butt in again girls, but just wanted to say what a wonderful thing that you're thinking of doing in egg-sharing. Because my own eggs are no good - (even though I make plenty!) I was told that my only chance of a successful attempt would be egg donation. Unfortunately there were no ladies around who were willing to share their eggs or donate for me, so although I went on the waiting list for a donated egg almost 2 years ago, we haven't heard anything and didn't think we'd be likely to.

We have since adopted our beautiful baby daughter and so aren't in any rush to try again, but I would definately consider another attempt at IVF/ICSI.

And it's only with the generous kindness of ladies like you who could make it possible for someone like me. So thank you very much.


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

thanks for that everhopeful that means a lot.

I know a lot of people think that we only egg share for financial reasons and maybe at the beginning that was what got my attention.  The thought of helping someone else who is probably in a worse situation than ourselves is so strong.  I found myself in my last cycle thinking about the recipient and every scan i hoped everything was ok not just for me but her as well and egg collection the first thing i said was is there enough for the other lady?  

I find myself wondering if she was succesful i really hope she was and that next time i can help someone else.


i hope you enjoy your baby daughter i think you are very special to give her a fantastic start in life.

love

Sam

xx


----------



## Nettie (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi Girls

Sorry I haven't been in touch, I was waiting for my new home computer and broadband setting up and its finally here.

Well my op went really well I can actually breathe through my nose and I can smell I haven't had a sense of smell since I was about 8.  I was opening a bottle of fabric conditioner and I nearly passed out with the smell its great or not so great at some times!

I'm driving people mad asking them what the smell is and I have really gone off my perfume had to throw loads of toiletries as god did they stink!

We have had time to think about egg share and we have an appointment tomorrow to discuss it further with them. Alright you get your IVF cheaper but you can really help someone else and that to me is the best side effect ever!

I hope your all ok and hanging in there, got to go I've a new computer to explore and this was the 1st place I've been

Nettie xxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi, sorry to interrupt but I want to mention that I have had 6 icsi cycles in Hull and, although they didnt work out as I had hoped, I wanted to to say how wonderful the staff are. I am personally having treatment in Nottingham shortly as we possibly have autoimmune problems but I am absolutely gutted that I have to leave the Hull IVF unit. I am also not looking forward to the amount of travelling we will be doing!!  Finally, I wish everyone all the luck in the world and I wish this thread had been started a few months earlier!!


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

not been online for a couple of weeks.

Nettie glad your nose op went well. How did your appointment to egg share go?



i don't think we will be starting our cycle just yet we haven't got the funds well we have but my work has dropped right off and i'm self employed so we are hanging on a couple of months instead of using our savings and then finding we are struggling if it doesn't pick up       



love


Sam

XXx


----------



## Nettie (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi Sam

How you doing?

Has work picked up yet, will it pick up when the kids go back to school?

My eggshare appointment went well, they took all the blood and we have to ring end of October to see if the results have come back, then they will sort out the counseling.
I asked my mum and dad about our family background and theres nothing to worry about but that doesn't stop me worrying. 
The day they took my blood was the day I would start taking my clomid so I waited and asked them and they said it was ok.  I'm now on my 2ww on my 1st clomid cycle and test on 17th so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

I haven't done too bad on clomid so far, only accused my DH of having an affair once, plotted to kill him numerous times and considered to tell my boss where he can stick his job a couple of times but apart from that life's rosy.

Its a good job my DH is a very understanding person and takes everything with a pinch of salt!

Nettie
xxx


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

lol   

i didn't have any side effects on clomid at all good job i was on it for a year.


Work still slow reorganising finances so that we can still have treatment even if work doesn't pick up so keeping fingers crossed.  If i pass my reflexology exams i can hopefully earn a bit more money there but they arn't till june.


glad everything is going ok for you


love

Sam

xx


----------



## Sunnie (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi there

I wonder if I might join you? We are due to start our first ICSI cycle at Hull at the end of October. Have been for initial consultation and tests and the staff have all been lovely.  Concentrating on healthy living and positive thinking at the moment. And spending a fortune on supplements and acupuncture!

Sunnie x


----------



## Nettie (Mar 24, 2005)

Hiya Sunnie

Course you can join us,  How you feeling?  October isn't long to wait although to you it will seem sooooooooooooo long.  

Good luck with your healthy living and positive thoughts

I'm waiting for my blood test results and I should get them end of October so I'm counting down as well then hopefully I can start my first IVF cycle early next year.

I'm on clomid at the moment while I'm waiting so who knows I may not need IVF.

Nettie
xxx


----------



## Sunnie (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi Nettie

Wouldn't that be wonderful for you if you didn't have to go down the ICF route? Are you testing this week? How are you doing?

I am fine - although this whole thing is a real rollercoaster isn't it. Have actually been very teary over the last few days - and seem to have eyes filling with tears all the time - even managed to cry on my acupuncturist yesterday bless him! Feeling better today though. Have to rememeber to look at this as an exciting opportunity and that we are lucky to have a shot at having a child. It is scary though and sometimes I think it must all be a bad dream and that I'm going to wake up and it will all be OK! 

Our next step is a group info evening on the 7th Oct and then I think we'll be starting with the down regging drugs at the end of Oct. Still trying to get to grips with how it all works. I keep thinking how wonderful it would be if it did work first time and I was pregnant for Christmas. At the moment I feel like I would never moan about anything ever again if I could just have this one thing.

Anyway how are things are with you

Sunniex


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

hi girls 

hope you are all doing well, we are still saving well trying to anyway lol.

bumping this thread up as we have some more hull girlies.


love

Sam

XXX


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

hi there

i'm finally going to be starting my next cycle of ivf egg share just waiting to hear from the unit as to if i can start next cycle so hopefully very soon. fingers crossed


hope you are all doing ok.

sam

xx


----------



## Sunnie (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi Sambez

Good to hear from you and good luck - do you have any idea when you might start.

We are due to start this month - have the group info evening this week. 

Trying to keep calm and positive and look after ourselves.

Let us know when you have news 

Sunniex


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi all
bumpety bump,
haven't been around for a while so just thought that i would check in and see how people are getting on!!

Pi


----------



## Sunnie (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi there!

This thread is very quiet so nice to see a posting! We are due to start DR next week. Very excited. It will be good to get started. What stage are you at?

Sunniex


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi there
We are on the IVF waiting list- due to start in April we have been told. Although got an appointment to see the IVF councellor on Saturday. (Seems a bit premature really)

Do you mean that you start down regulating next week That must be a exiting time. How are you feeling about it all Have you got any advice regarding what to expect??

Pi


----------



## Sunnie (Aug 10, 2005)

Hiya

Yes we start DR next week! I have been reading lots - have the Zita West book and then this site is obviously great for learning lots too.  Think I have a rough idea of what to expect but there is so much to take in I still get confused!  We only found out about our problems in July (after trying to conceive for 6 months we both paid visits to the doctors and found out about our MF) but with my age we couldn't really afford to wait and so have paid for our first ICSI treatment. Have done as much as we possibly can to hopefully help ourselves along and boost our chances so have both been having weekly acupuncture, taking Marilyn Glenville/Zita West vits, not drinking, eating organic where possible etc. Feel bit nervous but generally excited. This is all abit of a rollercoaster ride isn't it but we have decided to stay as positive as we can and throw oursleves into this with all our hearts. Just hoping and praying we will have a miracle for Christmas. 

What about you - how are you doing?

Sunniexx


----------



## siena (Oct 15, 2005)

Although I am not being treated at Hull I am also unexplained and am now on my 2ww through Roehampton hospital, so if you need someone to chat to on this I would be happy to.

Siena


----------

